# Looking for a personal protection and rescue knife, prefer folding type



## lightyearsaway (Nov 15, 2013)

I live in a typhoon and earthquake prone area, the knife I am looking for would be used for personal protection and safety as well as a rescue knife. It would be great to find a knife that could meet both needs. A folding knife would be prefered, would be put in an emergency to go bag.

I am not that familar with knives, so I know someone on here is going to tell me to get some training before I buy one, the purpose of the protection knife is simple to deter would be theives if I have to survive outside, I will hopefully never be in a position that I actually have to use it for such purposes, though yes, I may consider to take a class, should there be one offered here. Though generally speaking if the knife looks threatening, I believe because I live in Asia, most people here would be detered by the sight of it as people here are generally reserved. The second purpose is for resuce, in an earthquake or typhoon situation, should I really be in a position that I can and am able to help someone, I will do it. I cannot imagine what I might need it for, but I am sure one in my bag would not hurt to have it around. Again a folding knife would be preferred.

Any suggestion would be appreciated. I would like to keep the cost down to no more than about $50, and the blade... well, I would like something between 4-6in in length, if that is generally strong enough. I had been looking at the Gerber knives, but those seem more extreme for survival, if those would work, then I may opt for one of those.

Something that can last awhile would be nice also, it is humid where I live, so an anti-rust feature / stainless steal perhaps might be good... Suggestions?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Skimo (Nov 15, 2013)

Defense and rescue aren't attributes of any knife. (Except maybe double edged daggers or fully serrated blunt tipped knives, but neither of those attributes makes the knife defense or rescue only)
There are good quality knives from the big three manufacturers, Benchmade, Spyderco and Kershaw.
Cold Steel is another popular option as is Gerber and Buck.


----------



## lightyearsaway (Nov 15, 2013)

Ok, I see, then could you recommend some knives that might fit my purpose then? Or I am shooting blind and anything might work out fine?


----------



## Skimo (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm a knife nut with a thin vein for flashlights, eventually the needle will find it.

My advice is to find one that fits your hands, opens and closes easily, follows the laws (if you care about that) for where you live, if you plan on carrying it, get one from a company that will sharpen or replace it for you.

I think a fully serrated knife from Spydercos salt lineup is probably what you need, or any of their stainless rescue knives, I think the price is better and the knife better suited to your needs if you even need to saw through anything.

I'm not discounting knives from any other supplier, I prefer Benchmade knives, but for price to performance, I think Spyderco has the edge and in the world of knives like any other hobby, buying quality that meets and exceeds the average user will cost you.


----------



## lightyearsaway (Nov 16, 2013)

Skimo said:


> I'm a knife nut with a thin vein for flashlights, eventually the needle will find it.
> 
> My advice is to find one that fits your hands, opens and closes easily, follows the laws (if you care about that) for where you live, if you plan on carrying it, get one from a company that will sharpen or replace it for you.
> 
> ...



Well it's nice to have a nut around to help out, as you guys are the ones that know a lot of things that we don't!  So thank you.

I think I probably don't have the oportunity to try them as here they don't have stores for this sort of thing, at least not that I know about. As for the laws, well... you know... for emergencies I am not all that worried about it. I will check them, just in case, but, it's just for reference, but thanks for bringing up that point. 

I looked at some of the reviews for Gerber knives and found some people complaining that the metal is too soft? So I will check the others you mentioned. I am looking for a quality knife or two, so I don't mind paying, but anything over about $50 is probably too much, as I am not going to be using it everyday, but it has to be something I can use in an emergency. I will check out your recommendations and see if I can find something that might work out. Thanks


----------



## 9blades (Nov 16, 2013)

lightyearsaway said:


> Well it's nice to have a nut around to help out, as you guys are the ones that know a lot of things that we don't!  So thank you.
> 
> I think I probably don't have the oportunity to try them as here they don't have stores for this sort of thing, at least not that I know about. As for the laws, well... you know... for emergencies I am not all that worried about it. I will check them, just in case, but, it's just for reference, but thanks for bringing up that point.
> 
> I looked at some of the reviews for Gerber knives and found some people complaining that the metal is too soft? So I will check the others you mentioned. I am looking for a quality knife or two, so I don't mind paying, but anything over about $50 is probably too much, as I am not going to be using it everyday, but it has to be something I can use in an emergency. I will check out your recommendations and see if I can find something that might work out. Thanks



I think a fully serrated spyderco endura or something fully serrated from the salt line would be ideal. I also think if your raise you price range to around $70 you would REALY open up the market. If you firm on the $50 though, I would take a look at the Byrd cara cara 2 (produced by spyderco). I hope thi helps. 

cheers,
kirby


----------



## AnthonyMcEwen2014 (Nov 16, 2013)

I would not use it for protection as any one who has a knife for protection and unless trained to use it will end up being disarmed by the thife /mugger whatever and now they have a weapon to use on you, if they did not already, and if they did already have one they may not have intended to use it but as soon as you whip one out, they will be ready to use it.

Your more likely to get stapped in a self defense situation if you have a knife than if you dont.


The above is if you are untrained. Of you have training like that the mailtery would receive for use in close combat then its a good idea but to the untrained a knife is a actual more dangerous.

So if you use it for defense get trained up.

As for a rescued and emergency use I would recommend having one. From my research syderco do do some nice stuff but I'm a noobe too.

I belive spydercos salt range is made from a rust proof metal for use at sea so would suit you fine! Good luck in your sesrch.


----------



## lightyearsaway (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks 9blades and Anthony for your comments. I do not think their are classes here, but like I said, if there are, I may take them, but again, I think few people know how to use knives here and they will be deterred by the fact that I bring it out if they try to take my gear. But I will heed your advice.

I am not really interested in a fully serrated knife. I like the ones that have half serrated and have just blade. Very useful for different purposes. Here are a few I am looking at but worry they are made in China or the metal might be too weak.. Gerber AR 3.00 and Gerber Hinderer CLS. There were a couple from the other two companies mentioned above I liked, but both of them are over $150. A little out of my price range as I am hoping to buy a couple, not just one. I am considering to raise my price to under $100, but again I am hoping to get two. The Hinderer CLS I can pick up for about $65 with shipping.


----------



## Skimo (Nov 18, 2013)

I know the CLS uses 440A and the AR 3.0 uses "high carbon stainless".

If those are the only two blades you're looking at, I'd go with the 440A, though its performance may be no better than the no name stainless on the 3.0.

For those prices, I think you can probably find a similar deal on superior steel. I would contact Kershaw and Spyderco and see if they have dealers there.


----------



## LightWalker (Nov 19, 2013)

Consider the Ontario Rat model 1, it has a medium grade AUS-8 steel and can be bought online for about $30.

Here is a video to aquaint you. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIhKGQFRMsI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Overclocker (Nov 19, 2013)

folding knives require fine motor skills to deploy. difficult to do UNDER STRESS. so consider fixed blade

but if you really want a folder then consider ASSISTED OPENING like kershaw SpeedSafe. you just press on the flipper to overcome the spring tension and the blade comes flying out. the kershaw burst is like $20 on amazon


----------



## RTR882 (Nov 20, 2013)

In your price range Kershaw has a good variety and available from Amazon.


----------



## 9blades (Nov 20, 2013)

lightyearsaway said:


> Thanks 9blades and Anthony for your comments. I do not think their are classes here, but like I said, if there are, I may take them, but again, I think few people know how to use knives here and they will be deterred by the fact that I bring it out if they try to take my gear. But I will heed your advice.
> 
> I am not really interested in a fully serrated knife. I like the ones that have half serrated and have just blade. Very useful for different purposes. Here are a few I am looking at but worry they are made in China or the metal might be too weak.. Gerber AR 3.00 and Gerber Hinderer CLS. There were a couple from the other two companies mentioned above I liked, but both of them are over $150. A little out of my price range as I am hoping to buy a couple, not just one. I am considering to raise my price to under $100, but again I am hoping to get two. The Hinderer CLS I can pick up for about $65 with shipping.



honestly, stay away from gerber, for the same price you can get a partially serrated kershaw blur, which will be *vastly* superior in quality and materials. 

Cheers,
Kirby


----------



## lightyearsaway (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi all, 

Thanks for your replies. Firstly Amazon won't do it for me, they won't ship overseas, that I am sure of, especially for something like this, so I am likely to end up paying more for the knife, but hopefully not that much more.

I have been looking over many websites and have indeed found many knives on the Kershaw website that look great, a few examples being the following:

Black Volt II at about $50
Blackout Serrated at about $100
Clash, Black Serrated at about $50

Are those ok? Good metals? Any issues with safety locking? Fine motor skills to open them? Am I missing something? Are these that difficult to open? Can cut yourself while opening them? I actually have never had a decent knife, the old ones I have are those thumb pull pocket knives that are really hard to open sometimes. I am really looking forward to getting something a whole heck of a lot better that that. 

Why stay away from Gerber? Why are these endorsed by Bear? Does he actually use Gerber knives when he is doing those shows? I think I would be surprised if he really is... As he never really shows the brand, so it is not an endorsement as far as I can see...


----------



## donderom (Nov 21, 2013)

Also take a look at Dendra knives, they will serve you well.


----------



## Skimo (Nov 21, 2013)

Bear Grylls endorsing something means little... Like most endorsements it's made to make money, Bear gets a paycheck and Gerber gets increased sales.

Gerber had a thing going with The Walking Dead too...

Dendra knives, no experience with them, but if they're made by Lion Steel the quality is probably okay.

Your quotes or those Kershaws sound like MSRP+.


----------



## lightyearsaway (Nov 21, 2013)

Yes, you are probably right about Bear.

The Kershaw prices are from their website yeah. Are those three ok? Easy to open? Won't cut me when trying to figure out how to open them? I don't forsee a knife being so difficult to open, yet, I have no experience with larger blade knives like these. The price and the look are acceptable to me. So I am hoping the quality is ok. With shipping from Ebay it seems I can get something about the same price as the MSRP, but am trying to check some other sites to see if I can get a better shipping rate.


----------



## Overclocker (Nov 22, 2013)

lightyearsaway said:


> Yes, you are probably right about Bear.
> 
> The Kershaw prices are from their website yeah. Are those three ok? Easy to open? Won't cut me when trying to figure out how to open them? I don't forsee a knife being so difficult to open, yet, I have no experience with larger blade knives like these. The price and the look are acceptable to me. So I am hoping the quality is ok. With shipping from Ebay it seems I can get something about the same price as the MSRP, but am trying to check some other sites to see if I can get a better shipping rate.




yeah those 3 are ok. volt2 and clash are using the usual chinese stainless steel, adequate for the vast majority of tasks. the blackout uses a "better" Sandvik steel

better watch some youtube videos first so you'll see how fast the SpeedSafe deploys. the flipper design is my personal favorite, and with the assisted opening it's even better  don't worry about cutting yourself


----------



## lightyearsaway (Nov 22, 2013)

Ok I watched a Youtube video on this, seems pretty straight forward to me. I think it will be no problem even in emergency situations. Thanks overclocker!

Another knife in my range is the Benchmade P30 Assist and the 527 Mini-presidio ultra as well as the 14410 soldat. Any issues with these three? Blade strength seems good, but want your guys opinions.


----------



## tangfj (Nov 22, 2013)

I know others have recommended this already but I'd go with a Spyderco... Something that fits your budget in the salt lineup sounds like it'd meet your needs since they will not rust in humid environments. I don't think they make half serrated knives but their serrated knives are REALLY good. I just got a little serrated ladybug and it's great. It'd be too small for what you're looking for but anything in the size range you're looking for from Spyderco would be a good bet.

Another brand that I own is Kershaw. One of the knives in their leek lineup sounds like it'd meet your needs almost perfectly... they make one with a half serrated blade. I own one and it's awesome. I know Amazon doesn't ship to you but you can look on there to see the knife I'm talking about... Just search for "Kershaw Ken Onion Leek Folding Knife with Speed Safe" and it should be the first one that pops up... otherwise just take a look on their site and look in their leek lineup to see the one that's half serrated. The one I have is called "Kershaw Random Leek Knife with Partially Serrated Blade" and it has s30v steel. It's one of my favorites.


----------



## lightyearsaway (Nov 22, 2013)

Ok let me ask this then, because I did not want to use a fully serrated knife.. What benefits/disadvantages am I going to encounter with using a full serrated knife rather than a halfy? 

I looked through all the Spyderco and yeah all I found were fully serrated knives, which I really didn't want..


----------



## Overclocker (Nov 22, 2013)

personally i prefer plain edge. i don't like half serrated and particularly dislike fully serrated. i have some fully serrated knives that i just want to grind into a plain edge 

i have the spyderco tenacious plain edge. decent. though i'd prefer to have a paramilitary2 which has a compression lock, something i prefer over linerlocks

but then again the spyderco HOLE even though i prefer it over thumb studs still requires fine motor skills to fully deploy. so i still prefer kershaw assisted opening flippers. in case you haven't noticed the flipper also acts as a finger guard when deployed.


----------



## tangfj (Nov 22, 2013)

If you ask most people really in to knives they'll say plain edge over serrated. For me I find both useful. Plain edge is easier to sharpen than serrated but I find serrated to be good for cutting through boxes and rope faster. If you can get one plain edge and one serrated that would probably be the best of both worlds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## N8N (Nov 27, 2013)

Personally I'm a little scared of assisted knives. Maybe I'm a woosy boy but I don't like the idea of 3+ inches of razor sharp steel coming open in my pocket (see below) especially as it's in the same pocket that holds my money clip.

I carry a Benchmade Griptilian most days and I bet I can deploy it almost as fast as any assisted knife out there. I personally prefer thumb studs to the spidey hole but that's a personal thing and you need to find out for yourself what you like better. I also like the Emerson disc screwed to the spine.

Defense and rescue are almost mutually exclusive. A typical EDC knife has a drop or clip point so is somewhat usable as a defensive weapon, although honestly I don't think about that much. The idea though is it'll both stab and slice if you need it to do so. A rescue knife typically has a sheepsfoot or similar blade specifically because it will cut but not inadvertantly stab.

Also keep in mind that a dull knife is useless, invest in something to sharpen with. I should follow my own advice, my sharpening setup consists of one ancient (might have been my great grandfather's?) double sided carborundum bench stone in a homemade box and some oil. The stone kind of looks like the back of an old plow horse that's nearing the "glue" stage. Doesn't work too well on modern steels. Most people have no idea how sharp a knife can be if properly taken care of; a factory edge on most knives isn't worth a rat's. You should not be able to lay a thumb or finger on the blade and apply any pressure at all without cutting yourself - your knife is much easier to use when it's properly sharp and therefore less dangerous in use as you're applying less pressure to it to get it to do what you want. That said, it also requires more respect, as inadvertantly folding it up on your thumb (as is possible carelessly disengaging a liner lock) *will* cause blood loss.


----------



## Skimo (Nov 27, 2013)

The trick to pocket knives is to put the spine of the knife against the back of your pocket. Worry free carry.

The reason I recommended serrated over plain edge is because it's not going to be an EDC, worst case is he grabs it and uses it and it dulls.

He's not a knife guy, much less a sharpener, so if he dulls out a plain edge (with questionable factory sharpness to begin with) it's going to be useless.

For someone who isn't a sharpener and only intends to use a knife in an emergency, serrated is better.

I am a knife nut, I have enough knives and sharpening equipment and enough knowledge to use them efficiency right now to last a lifetime. Defense with a knife is one in a million and you don't have to stab to cut flesh.


----------



## N8N (Nov 27, 2013)

Skimo said:


> The trick to pocket knives is to put the spine of the knife against the back of your pocket. Worry free carry.



If you can... my Griptilian and my SOG Flash 2 are set up for tip up carry and have reversible clips, so you can do that with those. Some knives only have right hand clips, so if you're left handed, you're SOL. But say a Kershaw Scallion is drilled for tip *down* carry so the spine is pointing forward when it's in your pocket. That's the knife I have with the shortest blade, and also the one I feel the least secure with. IMHO if you're going for assisted open, tip up carry and an ambidextrous clip are the way to go. Additionally, lefties probably want to stay away from liner locks or frame locks as they are all designed for righties... stick with a back lock (e.g. Buck 110 aka the classic hunting folder, some spydies) Benchmade Axis lock, or SOG's very similar arc lock.



Skimo said:


> The reason I recommended serrated over plain edge is because it's not going to be an EDC, worst case is he grabs it and uses it and it dulls.
> 
> He's not a knife guy, much less a sharpener, so if he dulls out a plain edge (with questionable factory sharpness to begin with) it's going to be useless.
> 
> ...



I'd argue that it is a worthwhile skill to learn to sharpen a knife, whether you're a "nut" or not, regardless of the merits of partially or fully serrated blades.

Also agree that defense is probably should not be a big consideration at all when purchasing an EDC knife. Buy it for what you're really going to use it for.


----------



## Skimo (Nov 27, 2013)

Sharpening is one more skill that most people have little to no use for, I think it's good, but the amount of practice to get better than a carbide pull through sharpener takes a while.

What I'm saying is only for the OPs specific request, not what would be best for myself or anyone else.


----------



## ForrestChump (Apr 29, 2015)

Skimo said:


> Sharpening is one more skill that most people have little to no use for, I think it's good, but the amount of practice to get better than a carbide pull through sharpener takes a while.
> 
> What I'm saying is only for the OPs specific request, not what would be best for myself or anyone else.



I respectfully and 110% disagree. Learning how to properly maintain a potentially life saving tool can do nothing but good. I self taught myself on a Spyderco Doublestuff so I can sharpen anywhere, anytime, freehand. Im far from great, but I can get it shaving in no time. This also gives you more time to become familiar with your knife and the steel it uses. All good things. Hope I don't sound too brash but people who can't maintain tools shouldn't own them, _especially_ knives. 



Skimo said:


> For someone who isn't a sharpener and only intends to use a knife in an emergency, serrated is better.
> 
> Defense with a knife is one in a million and you don't have to stab to cut flesh.




Excellent points.



[h=3]SPYDERCO RESILIENCE G-10 HANDLE ~ C142G[/h]
$50.00 - I would also get the *black only for this model*, for corrosion resistance.

[h=3]SPYDERCO PACIFIC SALT BLACK FRN ~ C91BK[/h]
No Rust. $60.00
[h=3]SPYDERCO ATLANTIC SALT YELLOW FRN ~ C89YL[/h]
No rust. $60.00
[h=3][/h][h=3]SPYDERCO PACIFIC SALT YELLOW FRN ~ C91YL[/h]
No rust. $70.00


----------



## buddyrohr (May 3, 2015)

the original kbar is tough as nails and i mean tough as in the blade is a good steel. should be kept oiled though and is a little bigger than you wanted but carries nicely. it is usually around 50 bucks. i know the thread is old but this is a popular question.


----------



## Dipti13 (May 4, 2015)

If you are looking for self defense knives then Cold steel knives can be a good options.


----------



## Str8stroke (May 4, 2015)

I think the OP'er is long gone. He hasn't been around for months. 

But since you guys are still chatting, I will throw one in. SOG, I know they aren't the highest quality, but I have a few and so far they have lasted for years and work great. Plus they are cheap enough to use and not worry about. 
Check out the SOG Salute Mini in black. Its only $25 and looks great too.


----------



## magellan (May 4, 2015)

Str8stroke said:


> I think the OP'er is long gone. He hasn't been around for months.
> 
> But since you guys are still chatting, I will throw one in. SOG, I know they aren't the highest quality, but I have a few and so far they have lasted for years and work great. Plus they are cheap enough to use and not worry about.
> Check out the SOG Salute Mini in black. Its only $25 and looks great too.



SOG is great too. Don't recall their exact names anymore, but I liked the small and medium size tanto.

Spyderco has already been mentioned, my personal preference would be the Delica or Endura.

I'm sorta out of touch with recent knife developments, but in the old days (1980s) I liked Al Mar's knives. Since he passed away many years ago I don't know what has happened with his approach and legacy. He could be pretty opinionated but I always liked whatever he did.

Of course you can't go wrong with something like a Chris Reeve Sebenza but then that's not a knife for a beginner if only because of the cost.

And a good ol' Case XX for a general use pocket knife is still a quality option. I always liked the three blade stockman models with the green bone handles but the one and two blade models are great too.


----------



## radiopej (May 4, 2015)

Spyderco Assist is pretty cool for rescue, not good at all for self defence.


----------



## reppans (May 4, 2015)

I like Benchmade Axis locks (unassisted). I haven't found a faster/easier single-handed open AND close locking mechanism - you can literally open, cut, and close in <2 seconds.


----------



## ForrestChump (May 4, 2015)

reppans said:


> I like Benchmade Axis locks (unassisted). I haven't found a faster/easier single-handed open AND close locking mechanism - you can literally open, cut, and close in <2 seconds.



Axis lock is an excellent design, minus the lock. 

http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/s...ken-Omega-spring-in-an-Axis-lock-folder/page5

In addition I would imagine a much higher likely hood of failure in a corrosive type environment. You may want to check out the Manix 2 Caged ball bearing lock, it doesn't have a perfect reliability record, but later iterations seemed to bring the failure rate down pretty much to 0. Break in the Manix for a week and you'll have a near instant open / close action. The spring tension is however tighter disengaging the lock, but with the benefit of what appears to be a much more durable setup.

For OP's original requirements, I still find the Salt line by Spyderco hard to beat for his intended application.


----------



## hatman (May 17, 2015)

For rescue, check out the excellent Benchmade Triage line or the already mentioned Spydero H1s.


----------

